# which is best...



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

my older bro wants to get an iguana for college next year for his house pet, but i was tellin him that it wasnt' a good idea because he's a big party kid and i just don't think that he'll be around enough to tame it as well as he's thinking of (sit on his shoulder as he walks the streets..you know). i tried talkin him out of it and tried to tell him to get a beardie because they're smaller and i think they're over all cooler. because i had an iguana for about 4 years, but i just gave it away recently because im going to college next year and nobody will be able to care for it while im gone...
i just wanted to know your opinions since ive never dealt with beardies...


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I agree..I like Beardies better..tame easier and dont grow as big..water dragon are better then both though :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Olson said:


> I agree..I like Beardies better..tame easier and dont grow as big..water dragon are better then both though :nod:










i love my three water dragons
great personality and get to be a perfect size 
beardie are cool too
but if i had a huge enclosure i would get a rhinosarous igauna 
they are like puppy dogs


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I love my beardie









I didnt like my water dragon much though


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> I love my beardie
> 
> 
> 
> ...










wht not
mine are in a 6 and 1/2 foot tall cage and they are forever jumping through the vines and tree's and other crap i have all over there cage


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd go with the beardie, Iguanas can be hella mean if they're not tamed and when they get huge it's only worse.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Iguanas usually don't make very good pets unless they are handled A LOT. I've seen many that are doomed to just sit in their too small enclosures and when people try to take them out they whip and hiss. Then people complain that they're mean when they just never get socialized.

My female Iggy is the sweetest thing. We've had her for about four years now and she's pushing 48" in length. She lives in a modified wire cat cage that is in a high traffic location of our house. She sees us all day long, gets talked to, and is frequenly given a pat on the way by. She's socialized to the point where she'll climb up to the corner of the cage looking for attention and begs to get her head or belly scratched. My b/f takes her out all the time (I can't get her out by myself because of her size and nails), and she's super calm. She'll sit on our shoulders all day. In fact, the two have fallen asleep together watching TV on the couch numerous times.

BUT, an Iggy like mine is not too common because they require a lot of work to get like that.

Bearded Dragons are much easier to tame and require smaller enclosures, but they still need socialization or they turn nasty. They're the dogs of the herp world and really do get to know their people. I'm the primary caregiver with ours and they know it. My biggest male flares up and hisses at my b/f, but when I pick him up he calms right down. He loves to ride around on my shoulder while I do housework and sit on the window sill while I'm doing dishes. They also require more cage maintenance (i.e. sifting sand faithfully every day, spray downs, and once a week baths). Because they're omnivores, their poo smells hella worse than that of a complete herbivore Iguana (even though my Iggy shits bigger than most cats do).

If you're looking for a herp to just look at and never take out because you don't have time to be faithful with socialization, think about something like a Tokay Gecko (beautiful but nasty) or something else that's known to be "look at me but don't touch me" pets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Draco, Good post.









I've seen pet stores almost give away baby iguanas with the hopes that the customers would buy alot of accesories to go with their $5 iguanas. Unfortunately, the vast majority of these igunanas are doomed to die a slow death from malnutrition and low cage temperatures.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

well stated by many, bottom line...
Iguana bad first lizard, bearded good.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

my lfs steered me away from iguanas when i wanted a good pet..... i thank them so much for that now, i wulda regreted that so much


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

well... i dont' have to tlak my bro into getting something different than an iguana anymore. he came home from work the other day with an australian No Solicitation Allowed (he thinks), his buddy got it from some kid who didn't want it and he didnt want it either so he gave to my bro... but this thing is prettycool, it just chills on you all day ........ thanks for the input tho---


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

definately bearded dragons they stay small active easy to tame, never had any expirience with a iguana though.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i recently "played" with a pair of frilled lizzards at the lps (going for 120 each)

they r quite active and ate crickets strate out of ur hand they run around in circles then hop on ur lap rest for a sec and take off agen

they snugged with my jeans very cool pets


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

australian No Solicitation Allowed??? Would love to see a pic...............


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

TANK said:


> australian No Solicitation Allowed??? Would love to see a pic...............


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

my berdie rules


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

beardies are great


----------



## Kerrie (Aug 3, 2004)

Beardies look/seem amazing. Im in the middle of either picking a savanna monitor or a breadie...

i would pick a beardie over an iguana because my brother used to have one and it was very mean and we had to get rid of it to someone who could tame it better then we could because we were very little kids then


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kerrie said:


> Beardies look/seem amazing. Im in the middle of either picking a savanna monitor or a breadie...


 i'd go w/ the bearded dragon. IME they are alot easier to tame and wont cost a whole lot to feed either lol.


----------



## Kerrie (Aug 3, 2004)

yeah thats what i was thinking, its just i kinda feel bad for a 7yr old monitor thats at a local pet store that some guy couldnt keep for some reason that the people at the store are scared to touch because hes so big


----------

